# Act's 2:38



## BJClark (Dec 13, 2007)

You've probably heard this before..but it's cute...

A little old lady came home from church to discover a burglar in her home. Immediately she shouted, "Acts 2:38! Repent and be baptized! Acts 2: 38!"

The burglar froze and did not move while the woman called the police. A few minutes later, the police arrived and took the woman's statement.

As they handcuffed the burglar, who was still frozen in his tracks, one of the officers said, "Wow, all she did was recite a Bible verse and you froze and stopped robbing her! That's absolutely amazing! The Bible really does have power!"

The burglar replied, "What Bible verse?! The old lady was screaming at me about an ax and two 38s!"


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 13, 2007)




----------

